# help!!!! my fish is dying



## tonyz (Apr 14, 2006)

i changed the water for my fish last night and now one of the fish is head up and the other one is head down. they seem to have problem even breathing... Anything i can do to save them?

here is what i did last night:

took out piranha fishes from the tank with water into a small container.

bump out all the water from the old tank and clean them. put back in all the fresh water. then this morning when the water tempture is back at 80 degree i put the fish back in with some of the old water.

they were doing fine went i left to work this morning but now they are not. i tested the PH level and find out it was too high so i immedately added lots acid buffer to lower it to 6.5.

so i dont know if they are going to be ok. ... anyone have another suggestions?


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

are u sayin they stayed in the small contrained all night with no filtration or aeration??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dude! never take your fish out from the tank when you do water change..if you put it in a container, you have to put filter or air stone for oxygen, and you only do once a week water change about 25%-35%.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> are u sayin they stayed in the small contrained all night with no filtration or aeration??
> 
> if that is what he's saying that's probably why
> 
> ...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

put some aquarium salt and stress coat in you tank.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*put some aquarium salt and stress coat in you tank.*

defietly a good idea to do that,
also, if you added the fish back after they were in that contanier for some time they might be in shock because they weren't properly accimated back into the aquarium.


----------



## tonyz (Apr 14, 2006)

Pnewb said:


> are u sayin they stayed in the small contrained all night with no filtration or aeration??


yes and they survived it. but now they are not doing ok.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's probably why, stress coat, and aquarium salt

did you cycle your tank?


----------



## tonyz (Apr 14, 2006)

boba fett said:


> that's probably why, stress coat, and aquarium salt
> 
> did you cycle your tank?


i am new to the piranha fish thing. i dont know if i cycled the tank properly. all i know is that i need to have the tempature at 80 degree and ph level lower than 7.5. The tempature was 80 when i put in but the ph was like 8, but now it's 6.5 through.

i dont have any stress coat or aquarium salt, should i run to the pet store and they might have it?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

both of those things are very important to have, I would go get some when you have a chance, I would check the water perameters of you tank and then if there really bad and your fish are still not doing so good possibly re cycle.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow full water change... :|.... uh yea.. I just did that yesterday but that was only because my fish were being transported....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You shouldn't change your Ph so fast. 
Going from a PH of 8 down to 6.5 isn't good for the fish. That will result in some PH shock


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

we can all list like 10 things you did wrong but what you should do now to save your fish now is stress coat.....test your water levels....i would turn out the lights aswel....post what all your levels are at and just wait


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> You shouldn't change your Ph so fast.
> Going from a PH of 8 down to 6.5 isn't good for the fish. That will result in some PH shock


I would guess this is /was the main problem also


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

You should never leave them in a small container all night. Its is not necessary for you to take out the whole water and clean the side of your tanks. Your putting alot of work and alot of stress on your piranhas. The acid buffers contains some phosphates in them that is why i had never used them at all.
Use some salt and try not to add anymore chemicals in the tank.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

um lol u guys are kinda wrong.

i doubt salt will help considering it will just ruin the ph even more.

the problem is u HAD a cycled tank. when u took the p's out and all the water u took out the cycled the water. Then u refiled it with new uncycled water (maybe not even dechlorinated) and dumped the fish back it.

they are stressed and in shock. Hopefully theyll make it through. Read through the information section on this forum, ull learn alot
Just wondering u u took all the water out just to clean the tank?

and ppl try to read the info, obviously his tank was cycled cause the fish were doing fine before the water change and theres no point in even asking if he cycled his tank, obviously he ddint because he stated that after a day he put them back in.









srry if im a bit cranky, really tired, cant sleep and havnt had any meat today because its good friday


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> um lol u guys are kinda wrong.
> 
> i doubt salt will help considering it will just ruin the ph even more.
> 
> ...


eat fish you wont go to hell i promise


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

urg fish.

depends on what kind, sadly i dont have tilapia, fish stick, or fish and chips at my house


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

alot of ppl reccomended stuff but all u have to do is
-turn the lights off
-add water conditioner
-never do more than a 40-50% water change(40-50 is maximum id recomend 25)
-never take the fiush out of ur tank


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

rocker said:


> um lol u guys are kinda wrong.
> 
> i doubt salt will help considering it will just ruin the ph even more.
> 
> ...


He didn't entirely change the water, he had used the same water that was cycled and used it again after cleaning his tank. But the amount of new water definitely caused his ph to fluctuates. I suggest to test your tap water for ph, kh and gh.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> alot of ppl reccomended stuff but all u have to do is
> -turn the lights off
> -add water conditioner
> -never do more than a 40-50% water change(40-50 is maximum id recomend 25)
> -never take the fiush out of ur tank










i agree with you :nod:


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

They'll probly be fine, I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

fliptasciouz said:


> um lol u guys are kinda wrong.
> 
> i doubt salt will help considering it will just ruin the ph even more.
> 
> ...


He didn't entirely change the water, he had used the same water that was cycled and used it again after cleaning his tank. But the amount of new water definitely caused his ph to fluctuates. I suggest to test your tap water for ph, kh and gh.
[/quote]
umm no



> *bump out all the water from the old tank * and clean them. put back in all the fresh water. then this morning when the water tempture is back at 80 degree i put the fish back in *with some of the old water. *


he threw out all the old water, then put new freshwater in. Then he put the p's back in with the water that the p's had been in with.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

How exactly did you clean your tank? did you use any cleaning agent???


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

Dude by taking your fish out along with all the water in your tank you basically just removed all the bio media in your tank. that means to say that by putting in fresh water your tank is going to need to cycle all over again. All you cn really do now is just hope for the best and test your parameters daily because i think u just restarted a cycle


----------

